# Hertz rental accident insurance



## calipool222 (Jan 5, 2019)

Is ther a good thread or site for advice on how to protect myself from liability and fees. I was recently in an accident with hertz uber rental car in Los Angelles. Need help before I speak to rental insurance on how to handle. Must protect from worse case scenario if it ends up being my fault and other driver claims bodily injury. At this point thousand $1000 deductible seems nothing compared to what could happen if other driver pays attention to cheesy attorney ads on tv looking for uber victims,


----------

